# 2020 Taste Like Chicken Survey



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2020 "Taste Like Chicken" survey results have been tabulated. A few changes since the last survey.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang, sure wish I would've attend that football game!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Mrs. CCG and I ate the nuts off the buck she killed last year. I thought they tasted like calamari.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2021 "Tastes Like Chicken" survey results are in!!! Sorry about being late this year, Covid's got _goober and associates _short-staffed.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My wife always tells me "you just haven't had it fixed right". Pretty much everything is edible when fixed right.


----------

